
Microsoft to Alert Users to Suspected Government Snooping - hvo
http://www.wsj.com/articles/microsoft-to-alert-users-to-suspected-government-snooping-1451528624
======
a3n
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Microsoft+to+Alert+Users+to+Suspec...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Microsoft+to+Alert+Users+to+Suspected+Government+Snooping&t=ffcm)

